# Internal Seatpost Mount- Di2



## Redley78 (Dec 4, 2013)

I have a 2015 Felt AR1 and it was originally built up with Sram Red, but i am converting to Ultegra Di2. This setup requires an internal seatpost mount for the battery. Does anyone know or can link me to a picture of what the internal seatpost mount for the Di2 looks like?

My LBS said i should have it, because it came with the bike. But i cant seem to find it, or actually i am not sure what i am even looking for.

any help would be appreciated!


----------



## cobra_kai (Jul 22, 2014)

Check out the owners manual: https://www.feltbicycles.com/Resources/Manuals/2014_AR_Owners_Manual.pdf.

Starting at page 10 it shows the seat post assembly, the little fork thing is the battery mount.


----------



## SilverStar07 (May 18, 2011)

Also if you order Felt part# _*911024*_ it will come with a battery mount. That is the kit to convert a mechanical AR Frame to electronic. Well you really don't need the kit but it has all the little frame plugs that cover the entry/exit holes for the shift cables that are no longer needed.

SS-


----------

